# Best way to insulate a tort shed?



## Tropical Torts (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I finally located a suitable shed just in the nick of time. It is a metal shed 10x12' (which gives about 3 times more square footage as my plan B, if you read my other post) and I need to insulate it but am not sure what the best method is.

I know you can buy the fiber-glass cotton stuff but im not sure if thats the best method. If i were to use this method I would have to make a 2x4" frame on the inside of the shed to accomodate the insulation, which can get difficult. Obviously a foam insulator is out of the question and I nothing about any other method besides these.

Any other ideas?! I know others on here have done this before so i could use your help.

Feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 2, 2011)

2" rigid foam (blueboard) gives R-10.Rim with plywood on the bottom, so the foam doesn't get ruined by the occupants. No framing needed.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 2, 2011)

That's interesting. Are you saying I dont even need to cover the whole wall of blueboard with plywood, just the bottom rim? And R-10 is thermal resistance correct? If so, then how much does the blueboard provide?

Thanks

Is this what you are referring to? http://www.lowes.com/pd_15348-46086...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 2, 2011)

Get some stick pins, they are used to help hold fiberglass insulation on large air ducts so that is does not sag on the bottom, you can get them in different lengths depending on the thickness of the insulation you are working with, you use a washer to hold the insulation in place. fiberglass blanket will work but will have to be protected it near the floor where the tortoises will be.there are two types of stick pins one that you glue on with stick pin adhesive , and one that has a sticky already on the pin you just pull the paper off and stick it where you want it.You may have to find a insulation supply house to get them, and they also sell duct wrap in 4 foot widths at various thickness's with a aluminum jacket, and tape to tape the seams and cover up the stick pins after the pin has been cut back to the washer. It may sound confusing but it really isn't.Len


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 2, 2011)

It does sound a little confusing Len but I think I can figure it out!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 2, 2011)

Good job on the shed! I do know a lot of people use the rigid foam insulation.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 2, 2011)

I use the rigid foam insulation and it's easy to work with and doesn't cause a mess..


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 2, 2011)

What ever type of insulation you decide to use, make sure the ceiling is insulated real good, because heat rises and is where most heat is lost, also it wouldn't hurt to caulk all the seams and joints before you insulate.I insulated the floor in the last one I built. Len


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys!! I will not have the shed until this week end put i am stock piling the materials for the project.

I will probably do a step by step with this for others to use.


----------

